# Oregon Sheriffs Defy Voters, Refuse to Enforce New Gun-Control Measure



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 16, 2022)

We will be working hard to get this NEW law overturned in the courts. In the meantime, bravo to these Sheriffs!!   





> A number of Oregon sheriffs have said they will not enforce Measure 114, a gun-control law narrowly passed by voters in the midterm elections on November 8.
> The legislation requires a permit from law enforcement for people to purchase firearms.
> 
> Applicants would need to complete an approved, in-person firearm safety course, pay a fee, provide personal information, submit to fingerprinting and photographing, and pass a federal criminal background check to qualify for a permit. These would be processed by local police chiefs, county sheriffs or their designees.





			Oregon Sheriffs Defy Voters, Refuse to Enforce New Gun-Control Measure


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 16, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> We will be working hard to get this NEW law overturned in the courts.


Good luck to you, DD!


----------



## White 6 (Nov 16, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> We will be working hard to get this NEW law overturned in the courts. In the meantime, bravo to these Sheriffs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like all 36 county Sheriffs of that state.


----------



## 1srelluc (Nov 16, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Looks like all 36 county Sheriffs of that state.


And all elected by the people.

The socialist city states hate, I mean absolutely hate elected Sheriffs in the counties the cities are in and try their best to get them folded into the city apparatus.


----------



## Votto (Nov 16, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> We will be working hard to get this NEW law overturned in the courts. In the meantime, bravo to these Sheriffs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Left will need to replace all the Sheriffs with their brown shirt woke cult.

Just not enough time in the day.


----------



## White 6 (Nov 16, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> And all elected by the people.
> 
> The socialist city states hate, I mean absolutely hate elected Sheriffs in the counties the cities are in and try their best to get them folded into the city apparatus.


Yep.  These are Constitutional elected offices in that state and the many counties.  They got a duty and a right to make sure this could, would, or would not pass constitutional muster before they start enforcing.  This should automatically trigger a court challenge, by their action. It is one of those states, where hard to predict, but I would suppose the challenge would be in Federal, not state court.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 16, 2022)

Applause!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 16, 2022)

I swear, this state has simply fallen off a cliff. Here's the measure that passed.

Oregon passes Measure 114, one of strictest gun control measures in U.S.​



> Oregon voters passed one of the country’s strictest gun control measures, a long-sought goal of a grassroots faith-based campaign.
> 
> 
> Partial returns tallied as of 11:15 p.m. showed Measure 114 leading 51% to 49%.
> ...












						Oregon passes Measure 114, one of strictest gun control measures in U.S.
					

Under Measure 114, Oregonians would be required to get a permit to buy a gun. It also would ban the sale or transfer of magazines that hold more than 10 rounds of ammunition.




					www.oregonlive.com


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 16, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Good luck to you, DD!



Thank you.
This election was especially a disaster in this state.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 16, 2022)

I was listening to a rep from this organization talking about how they are going to be filing a lawsuit to try and get this thrown out.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 16, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I was listening to a rep from this organization talking about how they are going to be filing a lawsuit to try and get this thrown out.


FPC is already on it.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 16, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> We will be working hard to get this NEW law overturned in the courts. In the meantime, bravo to these Sheriffs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every law enforcement officer is duty-bound to refuse to enforce unconstitutional laws that violate peoples' civil rights. This is a good start.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 16, 2022)

While definitely a step in the right direction... How will this help the citizen if state law requires you have this documentation to purchase a firearm? The store will still not sell it to you. Or am I missing something here?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 16, 2022)

Votto said:


> The Left will need to replace all the Sheriffs with their brown shirt woke cult.
> 
> Just not enough time in the day.




Why do you think they began to attack the police in 2015....they know that cops in general are conservative and support the Right to own and carry guns........so the democrats need to drive normal people out of the job so they can then fill the ranks with party brown shirts who don't enforce the law, but simply protect the party.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 16, 2022)

Vastator said:


> While definitely a step in the right direction...


Unnencessary and ineffective restrictions on the exercise of a right held by the law abiding are never a step in the right direction.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Unnencessary and ineffective restrictions on the exercise of a right held by the law abiding are never a step in the right direction.


I support the Sherrifs actions. But at the user end... If the State requires this documentation for the purchase of a firearm; how does this help the citizen? The store still will refuse to sell the gun. Or people will simply go without, having no means of securing the documentation required.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 16, 2022)

Vastator said:


> I support the Sherrifs actions.


Never mind - i see what you're saying.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 16, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I swear, this state has simply fallen off a cliff. Here's the measure that passed.
> 
> Oregon passes Measure 114, one of strictest gun control measures in U.S.​
> 
> ...


We have a place in Sunriver….Still feels like real America there…FOR NOW.
Lets hope Sheriff Nelson holds the line.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 16, 2022)

Vastator said:


> I support the Sherrifs actions. But at the user end... If the State requires this documentation for the purchase of a firearm; how does this help the citizen? The store still will refuse to sell the gun. Or people will simply go without, having no means of securing the documentation required.



The Sheriff's won't enforce the  magazine limitations.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 16, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The Sheriff's won't enforce the  magazine limitations.


Which are, in and of themselves, virtually unenforceable.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 16, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> We have a place in Sunriver….Still feels like real America there…FOR NOW.
> Lets hope Sheriff Nelson holds the line.



Although the Bend area is more and more becoming blue.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 16, 2022)

AdChoices




Newsweek
Follow
Oregon Sheriffs Defy Voters, Refuse to Enforce New Gun-Control Measure​Khaleda Rahman - 7h ago
_194_|
_


452_



Support journalism





Anumber of Oregon sheriffs have said they will not enforce Measure 114, a gun-control law narrowly passed by voters in the midterm elections on November 8.



Voters cast their ballots at official ballot boxes on November 8, 2022 in Portland, Oregon.© Mathieu Lewis-Rolland/Getty Images
The legislation requires a permit from law enforcement for people to purchase firearms.
Applicants would need to complete an approved, in-person firearm safety course, pay a fee, provide personal information, submit to fingerprinting and photographing, and pass a federal criminal background check to qualify for a permit. These would be processed by local police chiefs, county sheriffs or their designees.
The measure also bans large-capacity magazines over 10 rounds, except in some circumstances, and creates a statewide firearms database.

Girls 7-16 Peanuts Vermont Ski Resort Tee, Girl's, Size: Medium, Oxford
Ad
Kohl's






The Oregon State Sheriffs' Association, which represents the 36 elected sheriffs, opposed the measure, arguing that it would have an adverse impact on public safety by forcing agencies to create and fund a firearm permit process out of their budgets.
However, the association told state officials in July 2022 that it expected members to uphold any law created by popular vote.
Nevertheless, several sheriffs have pledged not to enforce the law in recent days.
Sherman County Sheriff Brad Lohrey "said our office would not enforce Measure 114," Undersheriff James Burgett told _Newsweek_ on Tuesday.
Others who have pledged not to enforce the law include Jefferson County Sheriff Jason Pollock.
"I believe Measure 114 is a violation of the United States Constitution and is contrary to current federal court precedent," Pollock wrote in a statement posted on the agency's Facebook page on Monday. "I have read this measure. It is poorly written and does not actually address the current criminal crisis our state currently faces."
Pollock added that Measure 114 "puts a blanket over everyone. The blanket approach is a poor lazy approach to a problem the State has created."
The sheriff said that he does not "have the personnel to attempt to permit every gun purchase in Jefferson County. Additionally, I believe the provisions of Measure 114 run contrary to previously decided judicial decisions."
Linn County Sheriff Michelle Duncan also said she would not enforce Measure 114, describing it as a "terrible law for gunowners, crime victims, and public safety."
"I want to send a clear message to Linn County residents that the Linn County Sheriff's Office is NOT going to be enforcing magazine capacity limits," she said in a statement posted on Facebook on November 12.
Union County Sheriff Cody Bowen followed suit, writing on Facebook: "as Union County Sheriff I agree 100% with Sheriff Duncan!
"This is an infringement on our constitutional rights and will not be enforced by my office!"
Bowen added that the measure "will only harm law abiding gun owners and result in wasted time with additional redundant background checks."
He added: "With no funding from the state to provide additional payroll costs this will ultimately sacrifice patrol and deputy presence in our community. Another attempt at defunding our police at its finest!"
Crook County Sheriff John Gautney posted on Facebook that he continues "to be adamantly opposed to this ill-conceived attempt to restrict our right to legal firearm ownership."
He did not say he would refuse to enforce the measure, but said violations of Measure 114 "will be handled with discretion, as this will fall within our lower priority calls."
Gautney also said he expects the law to be challenged in court.
"I foresee this being challenged in Court on the basis of being unconstitutional and I believe that will happen very soon, if not already underway," Gautney posted.
He added that sheriffs around the state were "working hard to address this issue as we move forward in the coming weeks."
_The Oregonian _reported that lawyers advising the Oregon Firearms Federation, the Second Amendment Foundation, and other gun-rights advocates are preparing to ask a judge for a temporary restraining order and preliminary injunction to stop Measure 114 from taking effect.
"The first draft of our complaint has been written. We're still adding plaintiffs to the suit, and we'll be ready to pounce," Alan M. Gottlieb, founder of the Second Amendment Foundation, told the newspaper.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 16, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Although the Bend area is more and more becoming blue.


Bend is super LibTarded….but Sunriver locals, La Pine and the surrounding areas are full of core American conservatives.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 16, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Oregon Sheriffs Defy Voters, Refuse to Enforce New Gun-Control Measure​


The sheriffs answer to the voters.
If the voters do not like their decision, they can be voted out.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 16, 2022)

I love Oregon the western part, it is so beautiful, I was offered a job ,but said no, I should of said yes, but not a Walmart in a 100 miles


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2022)

I am appalled that those shitheads that voted in favor of infringing up the right to keep and bear arms think that they can vote away Constitutional right.

Just shows how stupid these Moon Bats are.

Moon Bats are as ignorant of the Constitution as they are of Economics, History, Biology, Climate Science and Ethics.


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> I love Oregon the western part, it is so beautiful, I was offered a job ,but said no, I should of said yes, but not a Walmart in a 100 miles


I lived in Eastern Washington just a few miles from the Oregon border.  Mostly good Conservative people.

They need to break out Eastern Washington and Oregon as separate states to get away from those idiot Moon Bats West of the Cascades.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 16, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> I love Oregon the western part, it is so beautiful, I was offered a job ,but said no, I should of said yes, but not a Walmart in a 100 miles



The western part (west of the Cascades) is where the bulk of the rain and gray skies are. It's beautiful as you say, but the weather sucks for much of the year in a typical year. I hate it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 16, 2022)

Flash said:


> I lived in Eastern Washington just a few miles from the Oregon border.  Mostly good Conservative people.
> 
> They need to break out Eastern Washington and Oregon as separate states to get away from those idiot Moon Bats West of the Cascades.



They need to join the 'Greater Idaho' movement.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 16, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> They need to join the 'Greater Idaho' movement.


Democrats will never allow those counties to leave - electoral votes, see...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 16, 2022)

Here's the Oregon election map. Seven fucking counties decide the fate of the entire state.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 16, 2022)

Like Kate Brown, Tina Kotek will be known as 'Seven County Tina'.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Democrats will never allow those counties to leave - electoral votes, see...



I know, but it's fun to try. Two more counties joined this election.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 16, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I know, but it's fun to try. Two more counties joined this election.


For the ORE-IDA empire!!!


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 16, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here's the Oregon election map. Seven fucking counties decide the fate of the entire state.
> 
> View attachment 726867


Seven shithole counties full of shithole people from shitholes like Mexifornia…..FUCKING BULLSHIT!


----------



## Ralph Norton (Nov 16, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Seven shithole counties full of shithole people from shitholes like Mexifornia…..FUCKING BULLSHIT!


You do have a way with words.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 16, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Seven shithole counties full of shithole people from shitholes like Mexifornia…..FUCKING BULLSHIT!



Yes, it's really sad that these seven counties get to bully their way when it comes to statewide elections of any kind..


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Seven shithole counties full of shithole people ....


You must be a folk hero in such places.


----------



## notmyfault2020 (Nov 17, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I swear, this state has simply fallen off a cliff. Here's the measure that passed.
> 
> Oregon passes Measure 114, one of strictest gun control measures in U.S.​


I know people who live there. I tried to persuade them to move out but.. I don't think they really get what is happening (though not as clueless as dimrats)


----------



## busybee01 (Nov 17, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> We will be working hard to get this NEW law overturned in the courts. In the meantime, bravo to these Sheriffs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then they should be removed and jailed. They do not determine what laws they will follow.


----------



## busybee01 (Nov 17, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Yep.  These are Constitutional elected offices in that state and the many counties.  They got a duty and a right to make sure this could, would, or would not pass constitutional muster before they start enforcing.  This should automatically trigger a court challenge, by their action. It is one of those states, where hard to predict, but I would suppose the challenge would be in Federal, not state court.



They do not determine what laws they will follow. They enforce it until the courts rule otherwise. Why shouldn't private citizens be allowed to chose what laws they will obey.


----------



## White 6 (Nov 17, 2022)

busybee01 said:


> They do not determine what laws they will follow. They enforce it until the courts rule otherwise. Why shouldn't private citizens be allowed to chose what laws they will obey.


When all 36 sheriffs of the 36 counties agree on something like this, it relates to the constitutionality of what they are being told to do by popular vote.  Make no mistake, their oath includes the State of Oregon, but also to the Constitution of the United States of America.  When it is this easily a 2nd amendment issue, they are standing together in defense of the Constitution until the constitutionality is ruled.  Simply chuck their oath and do as they are told?  Sorry.  There aren't 36 hard core right wing Sheriffs willing to go against the Constitution in that whole state.  All of them disregarding their oaths and simply following instructions like little robots, is pretty unlikely.

That is my assessment, but hey, I have always been a big supporter of the Constitution.


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 18, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> We will be working hard to get this NEW law overturned in the courts. In the meantime, bravo to these Sheriffs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A 10 round limit plus a license is extremely moderate and sensible


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 18, 2022)

Sheriff must be arrested and removed


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 18, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> We will be working hard to get this NEW law overturned in the courts. In the meantime, bravo to these Sheriffs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another example of the lawless right’s contempt for our democratic institutions, the rule of law, and the will of the people.

The right’s war on democracy continues.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 18, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Another example of the lawless right’s contempt for our democratic institutions, the rule of law, and the will of the people.
> 
> The right’s war on democracy continues.


We aren't a democracy. We are a Constitutional Republic. Regardless of any law voted into existence by the populace, none trump the authority of the Constitution.


----------



## Curried Goats (Nov 18, 2022)

Vastator said:


> We aren't a democracy. We are a Constitutional Republic. Regardless of any law voted into existence by the populace, none trump the authority of the Constitution.


Nothing about us being a Constitutional Republic prevents us from also being a Representative Democracy. Those terms describe different aspects of our government you Dipshit. 😄


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 18, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> A 10 round limit plus a license is extremely moderate and sensible


Per the USSC:
When the Second Amendment’s plain text covers an individual’s conduct, the Constitution presumptively protects that conduct
As such, both violate the constitution.
Ask C_Clayton_Jones 
He'll tell you.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 18, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Another example of the lawless right’s contempt for our democratic institutions, the rule of law, and the will of the people.
> The right’s war on democracy continues.


^^^
A desperate lie.


----------



## Marener (Nov 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> ^^^
> A desperate lie.


Nope. The constitution says the courts rule on constitutionality of laws. 

Not an elected sheriff.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 18, 2022)

Good to see the police are now deciding on what laws they want to enforce.  I'm sure that won't lead to any problems.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 18, 2022)

Marener said:


> Nope. The constitution says the courts rule on constitutionality of laws.
> Not an elected sheriff.



All law enforcement officers have a duty to assess the constitutionality of an law they are tasked to enforce, and a similar duty to not enforce those they believe violate the constitution.
Especially the elected ones,


----------



## Marener (Nov 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> All law enforcement officers have a duty to assess the constitutionality of an law they are tasked to enforce, and a similar duty to not enforce those they believe violate the constitution.
> Especially the elected ones,


I’m looking at the constitution and I don’t see where it places sheriffs above the Supreme Court.

Because they’re not.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 18, 2022)

Marener said:


> I’m looking at the constitution and I don’t see where it places sheriffs above the Supreme Court.


You choose to not understand.
As usual.


----------



## Marener (Nov 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> You choose to not understand.
> As usual.


You chose not to understand the effects of your beliefs.


----------



## Marener (Nov 18, 2022)

DeSantis fired a prosecutor they refused to enforce their abortion ban. 

The right cheered. 

What’s the difference?








						DeSantis suspends state attorney who vowed not to enforce Florida's new abortion law
					

Democrats call move "extreme and unhinged."




					www.politico.com


----------



## beautress (Nov 18, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> We will be working hard to get this NEW law overturned in the courts. In the meantime, bravo to these Sheriffs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Second Amendment is to be respected over state laws, to the best of my knowledge of the Constitution. In America, the Sheriffs and Law Enforcement Officers have to take an oath to follow the Constitution of the Uited Statesand its amendments. They were just doing their job to make it clear they are obedient to their oaths, bless 'em.


----------



## beautress (Nov 18, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> I love Oregon the western part, it is so beautiful, I was offered a job ,but said no, I should of said yes, but not a Walmart in a 100 miles


I lived in Oregon for 5 years. Indeed, it is a paradise.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 18, 2022)

beautress said:


> The Second Amendment is to be respected over state laws, to the best of my knowledge of the Constitution.


Yes.  The 2nd limits the actions of the states.


beautress said:


> In America, the Sheriffs and Law Enforcement Officers have to take an oath to follow the Constitution of the Uited Statesand its amendments. They were just doing their job to make it clear they are obedient to their oaths, bless 'em.


Correct.
"Protect and defend the constitution of the United states"
This means they have a duty to not enforce laws they believe are unconstitutional.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2022)

busybee01 said:


> They do not determine what laws they will follow. They enforce it until the courts rule otherwise. Why shouldn't private citizens be allowed to chose what laws they will obey.


No citizen is required to follow any illegal law and no law enforcement officer has to enforce an illegal law.

The Constitution is the supreme law of the lands and trumps all other laws.  It clearly says that the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  The measure passed in Oregon is an infringement and is illegal and should not be enforced or adhered to.

By the way Moon Bat.  Now that we have you on record as saying that all laws must be enforced how about President Potatohead not enforcing the immigration laws at the border?  Shouldn't he be impeached for that?

How about all these asshole Democrat Prosecutors in the Democrat controlled big city shitholes that refuse to prosecute crimes against minorities?

How about the Democrat turds that will not follow the laws against abortion?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 18, 2022)

busybee01 said:


> Then they should be removed and jailed. They do not determine what laws they will follow.



They took an oath to uphold the Constitution, so until the courts rule otherwise, this appears to be unconstitutional and they are acting accordingly.


----------



## pknopp (Nov 18, 2022)

I support law enforcement in not enforcing such laws but law enforcement has to remember, the people have the same right to not accept unlawful actions on the part of law enforcement also.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I support law enforcement in not enforcing such laws but law enforcement has to remember, the people have the same right to not accept unlawful actions on the part of law enforcement also.


Thus, the electoral process.


----------



## notmyfault2020 (Nov 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I support law enforcement in not enforcing such laws but law enforcement has to remember, the people have the same right to not accept unlawful actions on the part of law enforcement also.


doesn't this go w/o saying: that people have a right not to accept unlawful action by cops?

who said otherwise?


----------



## pknopp (Nov 18, 2022)

notmyfault2020 said:


> doesn't this go w/o saying: that people have a right not to accept unlawful action by cops?
> 
> who said otherwise?



 Many have.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 18, 2022)

beautress said:


> I lived in Oregon for 5 years. Indeed, it is a paradise.



Outside of Portland it is very beautiful. Even Portland has some cool places to go.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 27, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here's the Oregon election map. Seven fucking counties decide the fate of the entire state.
> 
> View attachment 726867


What the counties need to pass is a sort of electoral college for the counties.  Each county elects ONE representative to represent the county’s voters that way the handful of blue counties can’t rule the state.
Maybe restrict it to state and local measures and races to keep the feds out of the plan.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 27, 2022)

busybee01 said:


> Then they should be removed and jailed. They do not determine what laws they will follow.


Who is going to arrest them?  Sheriffs answer directly to the local voters.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2022)

By the way, just wanted to mention to all those interested, a lawsuit was filed last week to strike down, or order a temporary suspension on the gun ban measure.
It will be heard by a federal judge tomorrow 12/2.

The defense (the state) is claiming the magazine limits are not covered by the 2nd Amendment, because "magazine" are not guns.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 1, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> By the way, just wanted to mention to all those interested, a lawsuit was filed last week to strike down, or order a temporary suspension on the gun ban measure.
> It will be heard by a federal judge tomorrow 12/2.
> The defense (the state) is claiming the magazine limits are not covered by the 2nd Amendment, because "magazine" are not guns.


Yes...  and the 1st amendment does not cover bibles because they aren't religion.
There will be an injunction against enforcement, and it will all be struck.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Yes...  and the 1st amendment does not cover bibles because they aren't religion.
> There will be an injunction against enforcement, and it will all be struck.



God I hope you're right.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 1, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> God I hope you're right.


_v Bruen_ is -powerful- strong.


----------

